# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  уход за зубами

## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот такой вопрос задали: не могли бы вы рассказать, какая правильная зубная паста должна быть, из чего она должна состоять, может быть для нее состав одинаковым для всех или нужен индивидуальный подход? И как по Аюрведе нужно правильно ухаживать за зубами?

----------


## Милана

http://www.bleckt.com/interesno/5897/

----------


## Кирилл дас

Я аюрведический порошок купил. Доктор сказала мне, что они все у нас в храме хорошие продаются, что можно любой брать.
В книге по аюрведе есть рецепт еще. Но готовка занимает время. Могу написать, когда книгу вернут. Нужно?

----------


## SlavaSG

Когда перешел на сыроедение 
необходимость чистить зубы со временем ушла  :smilies: )

----------


## Милана

ВООБЩЕ НЕ ЧИСТИТЕ???????

----------


## SlavaSG

> ВООБЩЕ НЕ ЧИСТИТЕ???????


да
иногда нитку использую, зубочистку, чистить нет необходимости

----------


## Милана

А едите вы что??

----------


## SlavaSG

> А едите вы что??


много чего  :smilies:  зайдите в рецепты сыроедов  :smilies:

----------


## Милана

А на празднике в храме??

А молоко сырое пьёте??

----------


## SlavaSG

> А на празднике в храме??
> 
> А молоко сырое пьёте??


сырое молоко люблю  :smilies: 
пью много
В храме давно не был можно просто сок попить ни чего страшного фрукты там тоже бывают
мы отклоняемся от темы

----------


## Милана

Я много лет на одном молоке сидела и всё-равно зубы чистила.

А вам через сколько лет сыроедения перехотелось зубы чистить??

----------


## SlavaSG

> Я много лет на одном молоке сидела и всё-равно зубы чистила.
> 
> А вам через сколько лет сыроедения перехотелось зубы чистить??


Согласен
если на одном молоке и на ночь выпить много то необходимость чистить есть 
год на сыроедении
перестал чистить месяца 2 назад
раньше чистил 2 - 3 раза в месяц когда чувствовал необходимость 
чем больше на сыроедении тем реже

----------


## Милана

Ну в принципе некоторые овощи и фрукты я читала,что вместо пасты использовать можно. Про морковку читала и про лимоны.
Пожевал и чистить не нужно уже.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Ну в принципе некоторые овощи и фрукты я читала,что вместо пасты использовать можно. Про морковку читала и про лимоны.
> Пожевал и чистить не нужно уже.


Согласен
почти все помогают очищать полость рта
какие то больше какие то меньше 
и не только полость рта
утром нет таких проблем как на варёнке и тело более приятно пахнуть стало

----------


## Милана

И язык тоже нет необходимости чистить??

----------


## SlavaSG

язык чистить исчезла быстрей чем зубы

----------


## Милана

У вас совершенно не бывает ни какого налёта на языке?? Никогда??

----------


## SlavaSG

> У вас совершенно не бывает ни какого налёта на языке?? Никогда??


 
не у меня одного, спросите любого сыроеда, он вам скажет да, небывает

----------


## Милана

> не у меня одного, спросите любого сыроеда, он вам скажет да, небывает


А до сыроедения был или нет??

----------


## SlavaSG

> А до сыроедения был или нет??


конечно был

----------


## Милана

> конечно был


Каждый день?? На сколько сильный??

----------


## SlavaSG

> Каждый день?? На сколько сильный??


иногда из за дискомфорта приходилось два раза чистить зубы 
сильный к сожалению показать немогу  :biggrin1: 
или к радости  :smilies:

----------


## Милана

> иногда из за дискомфорта приходилось два раза чистить зубы 
> сильный к сожалению показать немогу 
> или к радости


А теперь вообще никогда не бывает??? Даже если орехи едите???
И вам никогда на праздник никакого варёного прасада не хочется,ну хотя бы раз в год???

----------


## SlavaSG

> А теперь вообще никогда не бывает??? Даже если орехи едите???
> И вам никогда на праздник никакого варёного прасада не хочется,ну хотя бы раз в год???


от орехов нет налёта 
страсть всегда разжигает желание насытить чувства 
бывает но всё реже

----------


## Милана

> от орехов нет налёта 
> страсть всегда разжигает желание насытить чувства 
> бывает но всё реже


Даже если очень много съесть орехов,то всё-равно не будет налёта??

----------


## SlavaSG

> Даже если очень много съесть орехов,то всё-равно не будет налёта??


всё ровно  :smilies: 
на сыроедении много есть желание не так сильно  проявляется 
желание есть больше, это присуще страстной пище

----------


## Милана

> всё ровно 
> на сыроедении много есть желание не так сильно  проявляется 
> желание есть больше, это присуще страстной пище


Это,наверное,смотря что есть. Помню,как-то уже давно в сезон винограда питалась только виноградом и 
достаточно много съедала.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Это,наверное,смотря что есть. Помню,как-то уже давно в сезон винограда питалась только виноградом и 
> достаточно много съедала.


Не только от пищи зависит в какой гунне она находится но и от личности которая её ест
Пища в благости со временем меняет вкусовые предпочтения едака 
Со временем и желание есть много, естественно исчезает

----------


## Милана

> Не только от пищи зависит в какой гунне она находится но и от личности которая её ест
> Пища в благости со временем меняет вкусовые предпочтения едака 
> Со временем и желание есть много, естественно исчезает


Чем вкуснее пища,тем больше её съесть хочется,а сырую картошку,конечно,никто много есть не будет,даже обжора.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Чем вкуснее пища,тем больше её съесть хочется,а сырую картошку,конечно,никто много есть не будет,даже обжора.


ну не сказать разве яблоко не вкусное? а картошка появилась недавно согласно времени и месту
В страсной пище конечно вкус насыщеней

----------


## Милана

> ну не сказать разве яблоко не вкусное? а картошка появилась недавно согласно времени и месту
> В страсной пище конечно вкус насыщеней


НЕЕЕЕЕТТ!!!!!! Самое вкусное в мире - это свежайшие домашние сливки.
Самая высшая благость и самый тонкий,фактически райский вкус. Это то,что едят в Раю и Духовном Мире.

----------


## SlavaSG

> НЕЕЕЕЕТТ!!!!!! Самое вкусное в мире - это свежайшие домашние сливки.
> Самая высшая благость и самый тонкий,фактически райский вкус. Это то,что едят в Раю и Духовном Мире.


а кто спорит  :smilies: 

чем выше к раю тем больше сливок и фруктов
картошку вы там не найдёте

----------


## Милана

> а кто спорит 
> 
> чем выше к раю тем больше сливок и фруктов
> картошку вы там не найдёте


Вот-вот!! Не думаю,что в Раю кто-то постится.

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

У Шрилы Прабхупады же,  вроде был свой рецепт зубной пасты. Кто нибудь пробовал ей зубы чистить? И можно ли её самому сделать? На рецепт было бы интересно посмотреть.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Рецепт есть, вот:

                 РЕЦЕПТ ЗУБНОЙ ПАСТЫ ШРИЛЫ ПРАБХУПАДЫ

   Рецепт N1
             Ингредиенты:
                морская соль (хорошо размолотая)
                горчичное масло
                  (каждого ингредиента равное количество)
             Способ приготовления:
                Смешайте все вместе очень хорошо!

     ВНИМАНИЕ! Этот рецепт для наиболее аскетичных личностей.

   Рецепт N2
             Ингредиенты:
                1 л семян горчицы (хорошо размолотых)
                1 л морской соли (хорошо размолотой)
                800 мл глицерола (жидкого)
                1 л карбоната кальция (порошок)
                      -тимол, ментол, камфора
   (каждого ингредиента - равное количество - около 1/2 чайн. ложки)
                100 мл метилсалицилата
             Способ приготовления:
   Смешайте кристаллы, пока они не станут жидкими;
   добавьте их к семенам горчицы;
   добавьте метилсалицилат; добавьте соль;
   добавьте карбонат кальция ( CaCO(3));
   добавьте глицерол /хорошо перемешайте.
     (глицерол это то же самое, что и глицерин!)
     ВНИМАНИЕ! Не кладите в пластиковые чашки!

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

Классические тексты Āюрведы раскрывают рецепты зубных порошков, которые можно ежедневно использовать не только для чистки зубов и профилактики заболеваний ротовой полости, но и для устранения неприятного запаха изо рта (dur-gandhi), зубного налёта (upadeha) и излишков слизи (капха-доша). Чистка зубов также даёт чистое восприятие вкуса, а уму — радость (saumanasya) (Сушрута Самхита Чикитсастхана, гл. 24):

taddaurgandhyopadehau tu śleṣmāṇaṃ cāpakarṣati ॥9॥
vaiśadyamannābhiruciṃ saumanasyaṃ karoti ca ।

Для чистки зубов согласно Аштанга Хридаям Самхите, Сутрастхана глава 2.2-3, можно использовать любые древесные растения, если они не ядовиты, у которых преобладает горький, острый и/или вяжущий вкусы. Например, рекомендуются: arka (Calotropis Gigantea, Калотропис гигантский), nyagrodha (Ficus benghalensis, Фикус бенгальский), khadira (Acacia catechu, Акация катеху), karañja (Pongamia pinnata, Понгамия перистая), kakubha (Terminalia arjuna, Арджуна) и др.:

arka-nyagrodha-khadira-karañja-kakubhādi-jam \
prātar bhuktvā ca mr̥dv-agraṃ kaṣāya-kaṭu-tiktakam \\ 2 \\
kanīny-agra-sama-sthaulyaṃ praguṇaṃ dvā-daśāṅgulam \
bhakṣayed danta-pavanaṃ danta-māṃsāny a-bādhayan \\ 3 \\

Длина такой веточки = «зубной щётки» (danta kashtha) должна быть 12 ангул (примерно 22 см), а диаметр — как у кончика мизинца. Тонкий конец следует тщательно разжевать, сделать мягкими для использования. Подобное разжёвывание, кстати, укрепляет связки зубов. Используя свежую веточку растения, можно таким образом чистить зубы утром, после пробуждения и после каждого приёма пищи, а также перед сном; причём, чистить заботливо, не повреждая дёсен. Сушрута советует выбирать прямую веточку, лишённую сучков и не изъеденную насекомыми.

Например, дуб (распространённый в России Дуб черешчатый) может подойти для этой цели, поскольку обладает выраженым вяжущим вкусом (используется в медицине как сильное вяжущее, противовоспалительное средство). В Сушрута Самхите даётся одно исключение. Солодка, хотя и обладает сладким вкусом, подходит для чистки зубов (dantadhāvana) по действию (Сушрута Самхита Чикитсастхана, гл. 24, стих 6). Там же даётся совет подбирать «зубную веточку» в соответствие с преобладающей доша в конституции: горького вкуса — для капха-доша, сладкого — для питта, вяжущего — для вата.

Соответственно, в каждой стране найдутся подобные растения. Например, сосна, осина, кедр, ива, берёза, эвкалипт и др.

Зубной порошок можно приготовить самостоятельно, измолов в очень тонкий порошок следующее сырьё: дуб, солодку, немного полыни, чёрного перца с кардамоном и гвоздикой, крупицу органической камфары и небольшим количеством корицы. Классически, часто используются следующие сборные порошки (мишра чурны): дасанаканти чурна, дантадхавана чурна, ваджраданти чурна, трипхалади чурна. Трипхалади чурна наиболее проста по составу: состоит из амалаки (1 ч.), харитаки (3 ч.), вибхитаки (1 ч.) и солодки (1 ч.); однако можно приготовить её из трипхалы и солодки в пропорции 3:1 — трипхала и солодка соответственно.

В Сушрута Самхите даётся ещё одна смесь для ежедневной чистки зубов (Чикитсастхана 24 гл.):

kṣaudravyoṣatrivargāktaṃ satailaṃ saindhavena ca ॥7॥
cūrṇena tejovatyāśca dantānnityaṃ viśodhayet ।

Мёд, порошок трикату (пиппали, сухой имбирь и чёрный перец), триварга (смесь кардамона настоящего, корицы настоящей и корицы малабарской (trisugandhi)), теджовати (Cardiospermum halicacabum), соли сайндхава и кунжутного масла (taila, или другого подходящего растительного масла холодного отжима). Этот состав называется _данта шодхана чурна_. Пасту, приготовленную из этой смеси, следует нанести на размятый кончик зубной веточки и почистить ею каждый зуб.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Большое спасибо, Сергей!

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

Спасибо Лакшмана Прана, но похоже никто не делал сам пасту Прабхупады и описанную Сергеем. Отзывов по крайней мере я пока не слышал  :smilies:  Наверное сложно все эти ингридиенты достать. Проще наверное палочку дуба отломить, если найти его :smilies: . Надо поискать его в своих окресностях  :smilies:   А вяжущий вкус у какого дерева ещё есть кроме дуба, например из перечисленных выше(сосна, осина, кедр, ива, берёза)?

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Спасибо Лакшмана Прана, но похоже никто не делал сам пасту Прабхупады и описанную Сергеем. Отзывов по крайней мере я пока не слышал  Наверное сложно все эти ингридиенты достать. Проще наверное палочку дуба отломить, если найти его. Надо поискать его в своих окресностях   А вяжущий вкус у какого дерева ещё есть кроме дуба, например из перечисленных выше(сосна, осина, кедр, ива, берёза)?


На самом деле их достать не так сложно.

Вы думаете, у Вас вата преобладает? )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо Лакшмана Прана, но похоже никто не делал сам пасту Прабхупады и описанную Сергеем. Отзывов по крайней мере я пока не слышал  Наверное сложно все эти ингридиенты достать. Проще наверное палочку дуба отломить, если найти его. Надо поискать его в своих окресностях   А вяжущий вкус у какого дерева ещё есть кроме дуба, например из перечисленных выше(сосна, осина, кедр, ива, берёза)?


Не просто сложно, но некоторые ингридиенты уже не делают фармацевты. Мы советовались с ними, чем можно заменить. Никто ничего не смог подсказать :sed:

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

Как это не делают?! И что за "фармацевты" такие?

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

Дааа, ну что ж, а я сегодня же прошёлся в лес и наломал пару веточек сосны, как было описано выше. Дома разжевал, ..... вкуса я почти никакого не ощютил, во всяком случае вяжущего. Ну и сосна мне показалась не совсем пригодной для чистки зубов, для сравнения надо другими породами попробовать. А так, вата у меня преобладает. Дуб мне кажется будет очень хорош для этой цели. Постараюсь его найти в округе.

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

Сомневаюсь, что вата у Вас преобладает в пракрити... Откуда информация?

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

Из прочтённых книг, услышанных лекций. Все описания вата конституции подозрительно напоминают мне моё тело..... :smilies:

----------


## Милана

Мне вчера одна матаджи в храме рассказала,что у неё племянник 5 лет учился на зубного врача,учился еле-еле,
все экзамены ему родители покупали. После окончания пошёл работать и просверлил и запломбировал 
пациенту вставной зуб.

----------

